# 1962 Schwinn Typhoon 24" ???



## Notinmylivingroom (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the opportunity to purchase a 1962 Straight Bar Schwinn Typhoon.  The question I have is that it is a 24" bicycle.  I prefer the 26" models (I am 6'6" tall) and do ride my bikes.  The bike is all original and the price is right.  I just don't really know about this size bike.  Did all or most of the schwinn middleweights come in a 24" version.  If so are they rarer per say than there 26" older brothers.  Thanks


----------



## Mybluevw (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are 6'6 you will have a hard time riding a 24" bike comfortably. As far as rarity it seems like there are a lot more 26" middleweights than 24", but that does not mean its rare. They made a ton of both, and as far as I know most of the low end middleweights came in 20", 24", and 26". 24" tires to fit S7 rims are hard to find.
If you want to ask the experts, post your Q here. http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/forums/


----------



## kendemned (Oct 28, 2008)

*get it*

Get the bike even if you don't ride it. I have a 24" 62, I also have a 20 and a 26" the 62 Typhoon was a one year only frame and you don't see too many of em. 


Ken


----------



## Notinmylivingroom (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks for the encouragement!!!*

But I guess I am going to pass on the Typhoon.  I have enough Schwinn middleweights and this one is rough and would need restored and I am going to spend the winter working on my new Twin Flex.


----------

